# delicatessen owner



## RebeccaStAndrews

What would you call the man who works in a delicatessen?  Particularly the type where they sell prosciutto, salami etc.
(delicatessen can be translated as salumeria/alimentari/gastronomia)
Thank you very much!
Rebecca


----------



## Necsus

Do you mean _salumiere_ or _pizzicagnolo_?


----------



## miri

Un "delicatessen shop" è generalmente un negozio di specialità gastronomiche. Credo che nè salumiere nè pizzicagnolo si addicano. Forse solo "proprietario di un negozio di gastronomia", ma magari qualcuno può fornire un termine più preciso


----------



## Necsus

miri said:


> Un "delicatessen shop" è generalmente un negozio di specialità gastronomiche. Credo che nè salumiere nè pizzicagnolo si addicano. Forse solo "proprietario di un negozio di gastronomia", ma magari qualcuno può fornire un termine più preciso


Sì, certo. Però Rebecca ha specificato "Particularly the type where they sell prosciutto, salami etc.", per questo i suggerimenti...


----------



## raisetheflavour

I do agree with miri. Gastronomia e` il termine adatto.


----------



## danalto

raisetheflavour said:


> I do agree with miri. Gastronomia e` il termine adatto.


La domanda però è "il nome del proprietario" del negozio di Gastronomia.


----------



## raisetheflavour

Se il proprietario vende merce di gastronomia, lui e` un *gastronomo.*


----------



## Necsus

raisetheflavour said:


> Se il proprietario vende merce di gastronomia, lui e` un *gastronomo.*


Hmm... direi che non è esattamente quello il significato di _gastronomo_ (Treccani):
*gastronomo* /ga'strɔnomo/ s. m. [tratto da _gastronomia_] (f. _-a_). - Chi si dedica all'arte del cucinare o, comunque, s'intende di gastronomia.


----------



## stella_maris_74

raisetheflavour said:


> Se il proprietario vende merce di gastronomia, lui e` un *gastronomo.*



Il DeMauro non è d'accordo con te (e neanch'io )



> ga|strò|no|mo
> s.m.
> 1 CO esperto di gastronomia
> 2 BU estens., amante della buona tavola, buongustaio


Ciao


----------



## raisetheflavour

Necsus said:


> Hmm... direi che non è esattamente quello il significato di _gastronomo_ (Treccani):
> *gastronomo* /ga'strɔnomo/ s. m. [tratto da _gastronomia_] (f. _-a_). - Chi si dedica all'arte del cucinare o, comunque, s'intende di gastronomia.


 
Non si puo` aprire un negozio di gastronomia se non sei esperto in quello che vendi, no?


----------



## danalto

raisetheflavour said:


> Non si puo` aprire un negozio di gastronomia se non sei esperto in quello che vendi, no?


Qui ci si sta arrampicando sugli specchi!  Un gastronomo è quello che già è stato detto, io non definirei mai in quel modo il signore che mi affetta il prosciutto nel negozio sotto casa, anche se fosse una gastronomia di un certo livello.

EDIT: Oltre a quelli indicati da Necsus, *salumiere *e *pizzicagnolo*, ho solo trovato un orribile *salumaio*.


----------



## stella_maris_74

raisetheflavour said:


> Non si puo` aprire un negozio di gastronomia se non sei esperto in quello che vendi, no?



Non necessariamente. Il proprietario può anche metterci soltanto il capitale, i locali, la gestione amministrativa... 



EDIT: c'è anche una differenza culturale da rimarcare: da noi un negozio di gastronomia vende piatti cotti ed elaborati di vari tipi (dalle pizzette ai fritti, dai primi e secondi piatti pronti fino a specialità locali come calzoni, panzerotti, arancini, eccetera). All'estero, prosciutto e salame nostrani (italiani) sono visti come specialità, "delicatessen" per l'appunto, a differenza che da noi dove li trovi in qualunque salumeria e supermercato.
Insomma, prima di trovare il termine giusto per il proprietario del negozio c'è prima da mettersi d'accordo su che tipo di negozio sia!


----------



## raisetheflavour

stella_maris_74 said:


> Non necessariamente. Il proprietario può anche metterci soltanto il capitale, i locali, la gestione amministrativa...


 
Il propretario mette il capitale, locale e gestione amministrativa, e il *gastronomo* che acquista, vende i generi alimentari chiamati gastronomie  or '*delicatessen'* (food from other countries)


----------



## Necsus

raisetheflavour said:


> Non si puo` aprire un negozio di gastronomia se non sei esperto in quello che vendi, no?


Se tutti i gastronomi gestissero un negozio di gastronomia probabilmente avresti ragione, ma così non è. Semplicemente perché, come già detto, il significato di _gastronomo_ è ben altro da 'proprietario di un negozio di gastronomia' o solo 'di una gastronomia', che per inciso ha un'accezione diversa da quella che gli si vuole attribuire in questa sede (Treccani):
*gastronomia* /gastrono'mia/ s. f. [dal fr. _gastronomie_, dal gr. _gastronomía_, comp. di _gast_ḗ_r_ -_trós_ "stomaco" e -_nomía_ "-nomia"].
*1.* Complesso delle regole e delle usanze relative alla preparazione dei cibi; arte della cucina. 
*2.* (_estens_., _comm._) Negozio in cui si vendono cibi cotti già pronti.
Sarebbe più giusto, forse, suggerire 'negozio di specialità alimentari', o altro.
Quindi la risposta alla domanda di Rebecca (che per altro conosce le possibili traduzioni di _delicatessen,_ che ha elencato), vista la specifica sui salumi, secondo me non può essere molto diversa da quella che ho dato.


----------



## rubuk

Adesso vado dal commesso della salumeria che vende insaccati nel paese qui vicino, e lo chiamerò gastronomo, poi voglio vedere quando smettono di ridere, lui e tutti gli astanti... 
La lingua vera vive nella vita reale, se qui in liguria chiami "gastronomo" un commesso o un proprietario di salumeria, o di rosticceria che dir si voglia, ti ridono dietro o ti cominciano a considerare come prossimo cliente della neuro.


----------



## nikis

RebeccaStAndrews said:


> What would you call the man who works in a delicatessen? Particularly the type where they sell prosciutto, salami etc.
> (delicatessen can be translated as salumeria/alimentari/gastronomia)
> Thank you very much!
> Rebecca


 

Io direi *salumiere*. Il negozio può essere chiamato gastronomia, alimentari, salsamenteria.


----------



## You little ripper!

Here is an interesting website which explains what a *delicatessen* is. It appears to have different meanings in different countries.


----------



## miri

All in all, I think it depends on what Rebecka means by delicatessen, as Stella pointed out. If she is referring to the Italian shop where they mainly sell cold cuts, then Necsus's suggestion "salumiere" will be the word she is looking for. 
Otherwise if by "delicatessen" we want to refer to a place where food specialities are sold, I guess the term will have to be more generic.
What is a person who works in a delicatessen shop called in the U.S, in the UK, or in Australia? Is there a specific word (like baker, greengrocer, butcher etc.)?


----------



## You little ripper!

miri said:


> What is a person who works in a delicatessen shop called in the U.S, in the UK, or in Australia? Is there a specific word (like baker, greengrocer, butcher etc.)?


We call them *deli owners* in Australia. From digging around on Google it seems to be the same in the States and the U.K.,  but someone from there may wish to confirm that.


----------



## london calling

danalto said:


> Oltre a quelli indicati da Necsus, *salumiere *e *pizzicagnolo*, ho solo trovato un orribile *salumaio*.


 
E quello che affetta prosciutti ecc. in una norcineria (il paradiso del suino....) ? Come si chiama? Un "norcinaio"?

Comunque, sono d'accordo con tutti voi: direi che "salumiere" è la parola più adatta qui se si intende "salumeria" e non "gastronomia".

EDIT: Charles, yes, I've certainly heard _deli owner_ in London!


----------



## miri

Thank you, Charles! So it as generic as I think it would be in Italian


----------



## Necsus

london calling said:


> E quello che affetta prosciutti ecc. in una norcineria (il paradiso del suino....) ? Come si chiama? Un "norcinaio"?


Norcino...! 
DeMauro: *norcino* - 2 s.m. RE centr., per anton., chi per professione castra i maiali, li macella e ne lavora le carni per farne salumi | proprietario o gestore di una norcineria.


----------



## You little ripper!

Necsus said:


> Norcino...!
> DeMauro: *norcino* - 2 s.m. RE centr., per anton., chi per professione castra i maiali, li macella e ne lavora le carni per farne salumi | proprietario o gestore di una norcineria.


They would translate as a *pig castrator/ pork butcher*. A *deli owner* is something quite different, Necsus.  
Oxford Paravia translates *delicatessen* as *gastronomia,* as *miri* suggested earlier, so maybe her suggestion of *proprietario di un negozio di gastronomia* might fit best.


----------



## london calling

Charles Costante said:


> They would translate as a *pig castrator/ pork butcher*. A *deli owner* is something quite different, Necsus.
> Oxford Paravia translates *delicatessen* as *gastronomia,* as *miri* suggested earlier, so maybe her suggestion of *proprietario di un negozio di gastronomia* might fit best.


Charles, Necsus was simply answering my question! I had no idea as to what someone who runs a "norcineria" would be called...


----------



## You little ripper!

london calling said:


> Charles, Necsus was simply answering my question! I had no idea as to what someone who runs a "norcineria" would be called...


I didn't even see your post, Jo. Sorry Necsus - I think I should go to bed!


----------



## Necsus

Charles Costante said:


> I didn't even see your post, Jo. Sorry Necsus - I think I should go to bed!


Don't worry, Charles. Actually I guessed a deli owner was something quite different from a pig castrator/pork butcher.  Anyway my answer to the original question is always the same...


----------



## Gre

Scusate, ma non potrebbe trattarsi del droghiere?O il significato è diverso?


----------



## Necsus

Gre said:


> Scusate, ma non potrebbe trattarsi del droghiere? O il significato è diverso?


Be', in effetti non direi che con il termine _delicatessen_ ci si possa riferire a una drogheria, dove in genere si vendono anche prodotti per la casa.


----------



## ToscanoNYC

Negli USA, un "deli" non assomiglia affatto al negozio di gastronomia italiano.  È piuttosto un negozio (o una parte di un supermercato, dietro a un bancone) in cui si acquistano principalmente salumi e formaggi, in genere di largo consumo, e a peso (cioè, dici al commesso quanto ne vuoi, e lui lo affetta e te lo dà); niente di ricercato o raffinato, insomma.  Il negozio di gastronomia è piuttosto uno "specialty food store" o " gourmet store".  Insomma, il deli è più simile a una salumeria che a un negozio di gastronomia.


----------



## miri

Sorry Necsus, I have looked up "salumeria" in a couple of dicitonaries and they translate it with "delicatessen": so I believe your suggestion is quite right!


----------



## raisetheflavour

Che ne dite di droghiere?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Non mi viene in mente nulla di meglio di "proprietario di un negozio di primizie".


----------



## You little ripper!

Corriere della Sera dictionary also translates it as *negozio di specialità gastronomiche.*

*Paul*, what are *primizie*? Besides being the first of something.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Charles Costante said:


> Corriere della Sera dictionary also translates it as *negozio di specialità gastronomiche.*
> 
> *Paul*, what are *primizie*? Besides being the first of something.


*De Mauro:
Primizia: * ortaggio o frutto che matura all’inizio della stagione o fuori stagione, considerato quindi più pregiato: _negozio di primizie_ | estens., prodotto di qualità eccellente, superiore ad altri.


----------



## You little ripper!

Paulfromitaly said:


> *De Mauro:*
> *Primizia: *ortaggio o frutto che matura all’inizio della stagione o fuori stagione, considerato quindi più pregiato: _negozio di primizie_ | estens., prodotto di qualità eccellente, superiore ad altri.


Thanks Paul. 

Delis do sell *prodotti di qualità eccellente* but they don't sell *ortaggi o frutti,* at least not in Australia. The Wikipedia article I gave a link to in a previous post gives me the impression that they are not sold in delis in America or the U.K. either, but someone may like to confirm that. 

It would appear that there is no exact equivalent in Italy, and given that they are slightly different in Australia, the U.K and America makes the translation a bit difficult.


----------



## pask46

Dico la mia:
a Torino, dove vivo: 
la salumeria ha il salumiere, e vende principalmente salumi e affettati
la drogheria ha il droghiere, e vende anche prodotti non alimentari (detersivi, per esempio)
ma la gastronomia non ha il gastronomo nonostante venda salumi, affettati, formaggi e piatti cucinati (e mi sembra ormai chiarita la questione/del resto è come se tutte le enoteche dovessero avere dietro il banco un enologo...).
In generale ci si riferisce al gestore/proprietario come al "salumiere".
Per quel che ne so (viaggi) un "deli" di New York è molto simile ad una nostra gastronomia, tenendo presente la diversa origine.
Che per un "deli" è spesso ebraico/mitteleuropea.
Si trovano cose che non si trovano in un "deli" italiano, ma la tipologia mi sembra assai simile.
Un buon "pastrami" o dei cetrioli "gewurtzgurken" non li troverete mai in un deli italiano! Ma una mozzarella di bufala non sarà mai esposta in un "delicatessen"...


----------



## Necsus

miri said:


> Sorry Necsus, I have looked up "salumeria" in a couple of dicitonaries and they translate it with "delicatessen": so I believe your suggestion is quite right!


  Thanks.
Ricordo ancora una volta che Rebecca nella sua domanda ha specificato: "Particularly the type where they sell prosciutto, salami etc."


raisetheflavour said:


> Che ne dite di droghiere?


 Vedi post e rispost di Gre...


----------



## Herodino

Caspita che discussione interessante,

dunque io direi che la traduzione più veloce è salumiere.
tuttavia anche pizzicagnolo (che io ho sempre inteso come droghiere nel senso medievale del termine) può andare. Il droghiere ora vende anche detersivi tuttavia il termine nasce come "venditore di spezie" e quindi in un certo periodo storico, ha iniziato anche ad utilizzare le spezie sulla carne (del maiale perchè è quella che da maggiori difficoltà di conservazione).
Tuttavia come alcuni hanno accennato non c'è una parola per ogni tipo di attività, soprattutto per quelle nate di recente (la gente una volta non si sognava di comprare il cibo già cucinato quando in ogni casa c'era almeno una donna che sapeva cucinare), una persona che ha un negozio di vestiti non è un sarto se non li cucisce e non è un "vestitaio" è semplicemente "il proprietario di un negozio di vestiti".
Quindi io appoggio pienamente la traduzione *"proprietario di un negozio di* *grastronomia"* (daltronde è composito anche in inglese, non è delicatizzer o delicatizzator) o "proprietario di (una) gastronomia" che nel *parlato* può diventare "quello che ha la gastronomia" "quello della gastronomia"

P.S. se il negozio è all'estero magari si specifica anche la nazionalità delle specialità se è unu negozio tematico "gastronomia italiana" ad esempio


----------



## stella_maris_74

Herodino said:


> una persona che ha un negozio di vestiti non è un sarto se non li cucisce *cuce *



Ciao Herodino, perdonami se correggo questo tuo piccolo lapsus 

dani


----------



## Angel.Aura

Amici,

Vorrei cercare di tirare le fila del discorso, se concordate.

Delicatessen owner :
- salumiere o salumaio eek: Dani, condivido il disgusto)
- pizzicagnolo
- droghiere

Che ho dimenticato?


----------



## You little ripper!

Angel.Aura said:


> Amici,
> 
> Vorrei cercare di tirare le fila del discorso, se concordate.
> 
> Delicatessen owner :
> - salumiere o salumaio eek: Dani, condivido il disgusto)
> - pizzicagnolo
> - droghiere
> 
> Che ho dimenticato?


I think the problem here is that Italy tends to be more specialized when it comes to food. In Australia, a *delicatessen* is one that sells a whole lot of things including cheese, cured meats, sausage, pickled vegetables, dips, breads, olives, coffee and imported delicacies.

Both Oxford Paravia and Corriere della Sera dictionaries both translate *salumiere* as* person/shop where cold meats are sold* in the former, and *grocer* in the latter, none of which are what I call a *delicatessen/owner*. 

Corriere della Sera dictionary translates *pizzicagnolo* as *grocer*, which as I've just said is not a *deli owner*.

*Droghiere* is also translated as *grocer* by both those dictionaries.

Both *Corriere della Sera* and *Oxford Paravia* translate *delicatessen* as *negozio di specialità gastronomiche *in the former and as *gastronomia* in the latter (as per links provided earlier).

When it comes to the dictionary definition* proprietario di un negozio di gastronomia* wins hands down in my opinion, certainly as far as what a *delicatessen* is here in Australia.


----------



## rubuk

>>Che ho dimenticato?

 Credo nulla, salumaio in fondo l'ho sentito anch'io più volte, anche se come Voi lo giudico orrendo.
Pizzicagnolo va anche bene, persino droghiere, anche se qui in liguria valgono le stesse considerazioni piemontesi di pask46 e quelle di Herodino.

Anyway, discussione interessante e molto istruttiva anche per me.  Grazie dunque a tutti. Ne approfitto per dire quanto mi piaccia questo forum, ogni giorno imparo un qualcosa in più, e ringrazio partecipanti e moderatori.


----------



## ToscanoNYC

E se usassimo il termine "alimentari"?


----------



## federicoft

Charles Costante said:


> When it comes to the dictionary definition* proprietario di un negozio di gastronomia* wins hands down in my opinion, certainly as far as what a *delicatessen* is here in Australia.




Agreed.


----------

